
Apple worked with Blackmagic on a new external GPU - john58
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/12/17563646/apple-blackmagic-external-gpu-price-release-date
======
ArtWomb
Not gonna lie. Looks like a dope setup for digital video content generation:

[https://twitter.com/ijustine/status/1017394634711068673](https://twitter.com/ijustine/status/1017394634711068673)

But for zero-budget constraints will stick with ffmpeg on the command line or
in a cloud function ;)

